# Wanted Floridian Arrested at Interview For Police Job



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NBC6*

OPA-LOCKA, Fla. -- A man arrested weeks ago on charges that he impersonated an officer was arrested again Monday on armed robbery charges after he applied to be a police officer.
Kostja Roy was fired from a job as a Miami-Dade County schools police officer, but was accused of trying to enforce the law on his own from his pickup truck by pulling people over and using his old handcuffs, NBC 6's Ari Odzer reported.
Then, he applied for a job as a police officer with the Opa-locka Police Department.
"Imagine if we would have allowed this individual to become a part of our organization. God knows what he would have been involved in," said Opa-Locka Police Department Chief James Wright.
Police said Roy is a suspect at an armed robbery at a flea market. Authorities said $18,000 were stolen from the flea market and a person was shot and injured.
"We recognized the name immediately as one of the applicants for the Opa-locka Police Department that we had rejected, and so we used all the police tactics, called the individual up and told him that we had his final interview set and that we'd like for him to come in today for an interview. Unfortunately for him, it is his final interview, and hopefully it will be his final curtain call," Wright said.
"The funny thing about this is when we called him in, and he asked us, 'I'm not sure if you've been watching the news, but apparently I was on the news. I had some kind of altercation.' And we just dismissed that and told him not to worry about that. He could discuss that during the interview process," Wright said. 
Roy is charged with armed robbery and attempted murder in addition to the previous charges of impersonating a police officer.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Another bright bulb.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LOL I remember when I took the test for Virginia State Police (1997), one of the proctors (a trooper) asked the group of 500+ _"Is there anyone here that drove to the test today that does not have a license to drive?"_ one idiot raised his hand and was called out of the room never to be seen again....


----------

